# Cast Iron Pot



## becky mccall/tx (May 4, 2004)

I was at a BBQ cookoff and a team was cooking beans in an ELECTRIC cast iron pot , the size of a reg type round dutch oven. I would like to know if
anyone out there would know of a place I may purchase one. Thank You


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Becky, was the electric element built into the pot (integral) or was the pot sitting on an element?

I tried using Google with these words in various combinations, and no luck. It may have been a custom-made item.


----------



## becky mccall/tx (May 4, 2004)

Hello,

It was not setting on the or any element, i believe it was build in. I also did a search on google and could not locate anything. But thank you so much


----------

